# My amazing experience with Pinnacle Labs back in the day!



## Zanitheos (Jan 26, 2019)

First, I want to say it's been years since I've been on one of these forums. Anyways, I want to share my experience on here because lately I just miss the way I used to feel in the gym and hoping others could share their similar experiences.

About 4 years ago I tried my first cycle which I believe was 500mg of test e weekly and some arimidex (dont remember exact dose). It was from Pinnacle Lab, which may or may not be even around today. Overall, the cycle was incredible (~4 months), gained ~25lbs (kept most of it), strength went through the roof and so did my energy and with zero side effects other than a little water retention.

Two years ago I tried Purity source labs with disappointing results (probably underdosed or just fake). Since then I've just gone without anything. Lately I've had some strong nostalgia feelings from those Pinnacle Labs days. I want to make going to the gym exciting again.

Just thought I would share my quick story seeing as this is my first post on here. Hopefully some of can relate, would love to hear your experiences and maybe share some advice, thanks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 26, 2019)

Toss yourself into the nearest fireplace.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bro go fuk your mother .


----------



## Zanitheos (Jan 26, 2019)

Bro, my free test is shit right now, give me a break, haha.

Anyway, what's best for decreasing shbg levels?


----------



## Zanitheos (Jan 26, 2019)

That was helpful.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2019)

Dude pinnacle didn't have a happy ending and you are not in the best place to be asking about them.


----------



## Zanitheos (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn, I didn't realize that. I was hoping my post would be received mainly about my overall experience, not too much about specific labs. The responses make sense now, thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2019)

Zanitheos said:


> Damn, I didn't realize that. I was hoping my post would be received mainly about my overall experience, not too much about specific labs. The responses make sense now, thanks.



Try searching pinnacle and you might get a sense of what happened. 

Welcome to UG. As you can see you need thick skin here. But it's because we look out for our own is all.


----------



## Zanitheos (Jan 26, 2019)

Will do, thank you.

Is PSL pretty shitty or is it just me? Seen mixed reviews but my experience was garbage, got next to nothing out of it.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

PSL is absolute garbage.

Welcome to UG.

Most the pinnacle people are either in jail or dead.

One of the dead ones still owes quite a few members of this board a significant amount of money, including me.

That being said I used Pinnacle Labs back when they were first gaining popularity and honestly have no complaints about the gear based on my experiences.  Since then I have learned a lot about what truly makes a source great, and can say that Pinnacle was never a "great" source.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

Jesus Christ, you already got knocked into the red for reputation?  People musta just come into this thread swinging lol.


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Jesus Christ, you already got knocked into the red for reputation?  People musta just come into this thread swinging lol.



Anyone who comes on here first post and raves about a source gets an automatic neg rep from me.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Anyone who comes on here first post and raves about a source gets an automatic neg rep from me.



lol, I figured it was because of raving about pinnacle specifically.


----------



## Zanitheos (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> PSL is absolute garbage.
> 
> Welcome to UG.
> 
> ...



Damn, what a shame. I've been off the forums for a while now so I wasn't aware of any of that. 

Does PSL underdose like crazy or what? Got to give it to them though their stuff looks legit, despite their garbage product.


----------



## Zanitheos (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Anyone who comes on here first post and raves about a source gets an automatic neg rep from me.



Makes sense, I assumed PL was gone simply due to the fact that's it's been so many years(thought maybe they just relabeled or something) just wasn't aware the extent of how it went down.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Anyone who comes on here first post and raves about a source gets an automatic neg rep from me.


Me too . No one knows you that’s means your experience means nothing


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2019)

Coming on this board and with that intro about pinnacle specifically makes me think yer a fookin' troll.

Piss off, Mate.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone else click hoping he misspelled “Tillacle Labs”?


----------



## Grego (Jan 28, 2019)

welcome, tolerance is not some of the brothers strong suit. talking about and asking questions about sources right off the get go is probably not the best strategy. oh yeah you already found that out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2019)

Grego said:


> welcome, tolerance is not some of the brothers strong suit. talking about and asking questions about sources right off the get go is probably not the best strategy. oh yeah you already found that out.


We don’t like that lab here


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 28, 2019)

I got ****ed over by Pinnacle early on in the game personally, I despise that lab name.

Welcome to the board, steer clear of internet sources, assuming you're not a troll.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jan 30, 2019)

Grego said:


> welcome, tolerance is not some of the brothers strong suit. talking about and asking questions about sources right off the get go is probably not the best strategy. oh yeah you already found that out.



I disagree with your implication.  It looks to me as if your statement "tolerance is not some of the brothers strong suit" is aimed at members with negative responses to the OP.  While some members may not be very tolerant, I've seen members such as Jin show great patience and tolerance.  That said, most people here do not cater to trolls and/or fools, and the moderators have a duty to curb that type of behavior.


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2019)

knightmare999 said:


> I disagree with your implication.  It looks to me as if your statement "tolerance is not some of the brothers strong suit" is aimed at members with negative responses to the OP.  While some members may not be very tolerant, I've seen members such as Jin show great patience and tolerance.  That said, most people here do not cater to trolls and/or fools, and the moderators have a duty to curb that type of behavior.



Appreciate your sentiments Knightmare. 

Greg is a good guy. He definitely didn’t mean to offend. 

My guess is he meant “tolerance for bullshit”. For that I have none


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2019)

I put the op back in the green. Don't think the negs are called for. Pinn was a big lab for a brief period. Don't think the OP knew anything beyond that


----------



## Spongy (Jan 30, 2019)

anybody need some primo?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 30, 2019)

I got a shoe box if anyone needs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 30, 2019)

pacman pm its jb gearman


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2019)

Pinnacle labs was my very 1st experience (out of hrt) due to strong recommendations from a board way back in 2012 ... Zeek where are you now ... lol


----------



## knightmare999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> Appreciate your sentiments Knightmare.
> 
> Greg is a good guy. He definitely didn’t mean to offend.
> 
> My guess is he meant “tolerance for bullshit”. For that I have none



Jin: Understood. 

Greg: My apologies if I took it the wrong way.   

Zanitheos: What type of training do you get into?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Zeek where are you now ... lol



dead......


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 31, 2019)

I like chocolate cake


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 31, 2019)

Op I know its a little late in the thread to say it 

and am sorry I didnt see this sooner to say 

Fukkin Faggit !


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I put the op back in the green. Don't think the negs are called for. Pinn was a big lab for a brief period. Don't think the OP knew anything beyond that



No one joins a forum in good faith and, before anything else, posts a review on a source. 

OP hasn’t posted on any other threads but this. 

Whether or not you believe the neg reps were called for OP wasn’t up to any good.


----------



## Zanitheos (Feb 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> No one joins a forum in good faith and, before anything else, posts a review on a source.
> 
> OP hasn’t posted on any other threads but this.
> 
> Whether or not you believe the neg reps were called for OP wasn’t up to any good.



Years ago I was a very active member on ology under a different username. PL was my first good experience but definitely not my only. I've been out of it all for some years now, as I explained originally. The post wasn't meant to be a review of PL just my experience(didnt know how PL ended either), I probably shouldn't have put it in the title.


----------



## Zanitheos (Feb 1, 2019)

knightmare999 said:


> Jin: Understood.
> 
> Greg: My apologies if I took it the wrong way.
> 
> Zanitheos: What type of training do you get into?



I've always just stuck with simple isolation training, try to stick to free weights and cables.


----------



## Zanitheos (Feb 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I put the op back in the green. Don't think the negs are called for. Pinn was a big lab for a brief period. Don't think the OP knew anything beyond that



Thanks, POB.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> No one joins a forum in good faith and, before anything else, posts a review on a source.
> 
> OP hasn’t posted on any other threads but this.
> 
> Whether or not you believe the neg reps were called for OP wasn’t up to any good.



That simply isn't true.

Go find Yaya's first post.

You are claiming to read minds.


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> That simply isn't true.
> 
> Go find Yaya's first post.
> 
> You are claiming to read minds.



Yaya is one in a million and so is an honest newcomer who posts a review right off the bat. 

Using Yaya as an example for anything other than an extreme outlier seems questionable :32 (19):


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2019)

Bring back #Naggergate


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2019)

Nothing will you say positive about them will make one bit of difference here, ppl here truly know what happened with them


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yaya is one in a million and so is an honest newcomer who posts a review right off the bat.
> 
> Using Yaya as an example for anything other than an extreme outlier seems questionable :32 (19):



Yaya didn't become the Yaya you know until zeekgate. 

And is one in a million really considered rare anymore? That would mean there is 8 yayas in New York City alone.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 4, 2019)

lol first post and he jumps straight to giving credit to a source 


I'm still new here but I know that is ridiculous


----------



## Jbrist (Feb 9, 2019)

Man, I’m having some flashbacks hearing the word “pinnacle”.  I haven’t even been here for a full day!!  One of my first negative experiences with a source from when I started!!


----------



## shotback (Feb 26, 2019)

Jbrist said:


> Man, I’m having some flashbacks hearing the word “pinnacle”.  I haven’t even been here for a full day!!  One of my first negative experiences with a source from when I started!!



How true. Haven't been on a board in a decade but remember that name. Will consider myself lucky I never used them.

SB


----------

